# non toll route calais to perpignan (ish) area?



## Rodeo (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello all,havent been on for a while..your knowledge please..heading to Cartagena area soon...
As title ,is it poss to travel down without tolls,in a reasonable tiime frame? Im prepared to pay tolls,but just wondering.
Thanks
Rod


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 2, 2015)

Michelin suggested route. I use the toll free A75 from Clermont Ferrand every time I go to the boat. You have to pay to go over the Millau bridge but the experience is worth it!
John
Michelin Calais Perpignan route planner


----------



## mark61 (Jul 2, 2015)

This site shows routes with minimal tolls and no tolls. 


Calais to the Mediterranean avoiding tolls


----------



## fairytooth (Jul 2, 2015)

Basically as above but I avoid Rouen and take a more scenic route to Evreux


----------



## dave and mary (Jul 2, 2015)

Just to say that we never use toll roads sat nave permanently on no tolls. This way you see far more of the country's you are travelling in, just back from a 3 months trip 9 country's and 6,380 miles and no tolls.

Totally different I expect if you have to be somewhere in a set time but our van never has to be anywhere at a set time lol.




  :drive:    :drive:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 2, 2015)

dave and mary said:


> Just to say that we never use toll roads sat nave permanently on no tolls. This way you see far more of the country's you are travelling in, just back from a 3 months trip 9 country's and 6,380 miles and no tolls.
> 
> Totally different I expect if you have to be somewhere in a set time but our van never has to be anywhere at a set time lol.
> :drive:    :drive:



Much the same for us, but there have been some nerve wracking moments when the GPS has taken us onto a toll motorway for a short 'free' distance! We've learnt to trust it now.
John


----------



## Rodeo (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok guys ,thanks,thats very helpful.I will try to plot that route on my sat nav!
Regards
Rod


----------



## campertwo (Jul 2, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> Michelin suggested route. I use the toll free A75 from Clermont Ferrand every time I go to the boat. You have to pay to go over the Millau bridge but the experience is worth it!
> John
> Michelin Calais Perpignan route planner



Yep! Just come back that way over the Millau bridge. Nice views on the way!


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2015)

having done the route mentioned  I find you pay more in diesel than tolls trying to avoid tolls, but there again personal preference ,if you have the time and inclination you does what you wants, personally I find the middle of france  one big bore of a place(now that's a personal opinion before any one jumps on me)


----------



## witzend (Jul 12, 2015)

Unless there's some thing to see off the toll rd I usually let the satnav plot both routes with and without tolls and see what the time difference is. This can give you a good idea how much extra fuel the none toll will cost and you can then balance that against the toll charges.


----------



## spigot (Jul 13, 2015)

jake said:


> having done the route mentioned  I find you pay more in diesel than tolls trying to avoid tolls, but there again personal preference ,if you have the time and inclination you does what you wants, personally I find the middle of france one big bore  of a place(now that's a personal opinion before any one jumps on me)



Nothing like the bore of driving on the motorways & on some of them, one has to pay for the privilege!.


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 13, 2015)

Nothing boring about the A75 takes you from clermont Ferrand  to  Pezenaz over what seems to be the top of the world about 3000ft above sea level your frequently above the clouds and the only bit you pay for is the millau bridge in the sky well worth the few quid it costs if you time it to stop at the aire repose north of the bridge you can climb to the viewing point and look down on the Eagles soaring below,


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 13, 2015)

Agreed.  The Col des Issartets is the highest point at  1121 meters or 3677 ft in old money. I've been over it in the snow...
John


----------



## spigot (Jul 13, 2015)

rugbyken said:


> Nothing boring about the A75 takes you from clermont Ferrand  to  Pezenaz over what seems to be the top of the world about 3000ft above sea level your frequently above the clouds and the only bit you pay for is the millau bridge in the sky well worth the few quid it costs if you time it to stop at the aire repose north of the bridge you can climb to the viewing point and look down on the Eagles soaring below,



I must agree with you here, the A75 is the exception but, in general, motorways are pretty grim.

We've just come back from north west Spain & the only way to do it in reasonable time is to use the A10, flat, boring, full of lorries, horrible, plus one now has to pay from the border to Bordeaux.

I always thought that to institute a Peage there had to be a nearby N. road, there certainly ain't one here.


----------



## Peteluwie (Aug 2, 2015)

*Calais to Perpignan*

Can I suggest a mapping website called MOTOGOLOCC ok yes its a motorcycle site but you can plan routes and move them around to suit also you can knock off tolls and highways if you wish under advanced options, highways will still be better left on re motorhomes but no tolls.Save route and you can then export to your sat nav,Try it out  MotoGoLoco | The Home of Biker Friendly


----------



## shortcircuit (Aug 2, 2015)

spigot said:


> I must agree with you here, the A75 is the exception but, in general, motorways are pretty grim.
> 
> We've just come back from north west Spain & the only way to do it in reasonable time is to use the A10, flat, boring, full of lorries, horrible, *plus one now has to pay from the border to Bordeaux.*
> 
> I always thought that to institute a Peage there had to be a nearby N. road, there certainly ain't one here.



Its about €5 and whats the alternative?  Well worth it, even if it is a bit boring.  Having said that, have you seen the log yard at the side of the motorway where they constantly water stacks and stacks of logs? Why?


----------



## shortcircuit (Aug 4, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> Its about €5 and whats the alternative?  Well worth it, even if it is a bit boring.  Having said that, have you seen the log yard at the side of the motorway where they constantly water stacks and stacks of logs? Why?



Planning my trip for this year and attempting to determine what toll charges are, however confusion reigns. Reference to the Autoroutes.fr site gives me different costs for the same route. Using a car for the example and route Bordeaux to Pau it can vary from €20.10 to €25.90 depending on which search you use???

Using the route mentioned above, Bayonne to Bordeaux, for a car works out at €10.40 (not the €5 I alluded to), which is what I paid, however my MH should have been charged at €36.50.

What am I doing wrong or is it the discretion of the toll booth operator?


----------



## pughed2 (Aug 11, 2015)

*google your route*

if you go on google maps, there is a link to a section where you can fill in your start and destination, then filter out tolls and filter in or out scenic routes and google will instantly plot you a route on screen.......just copy it or list down the towns on route....steve bristol


----------



## Beemer (Aug 11, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> Planning my trip for this year and attempting to determine what toll charges are, however confusion reigns. Reference to the Autoroutes.fr site gives me different costs for the same route. Using a car for the example and route Bordeaux to Pau it can vary from €20.10 to €25.90 depending on which search you use???
> 
> Using the route mentioned above, Bayonne to Bordeaux, for a car works out at €10.40 (not the €5 I alluded to), which is what I paid, however my MH should have been charged at €36.50.
> 
> What am I doing wrong or is it the discretion of the toll booth operator?



Last year we accidentally entered a toll road on our way to Gastes, which was not there the year before (the toll road, not Gastes  ).  They wanted to charge us 15 euros to drive off an exit we could see from the toll booth !!!  We argued the point and it was brought down to 5 euros.


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 11, 2015)

Calais to Perpignan. Free run through without any tolls.

Calais to Boulogne sur-Mer D940
to Abbeville, toll free highway A28/E402
to Rouen N138
to Alencon N138
to Le Mans N138
to Tours N138
to Poitiers N147
to Limoges toll free A20/E09
to Brive la-Gaillarde D820
to Cahors N113/N20
to Montauban N113
Toulouse N113
to Carcasonne N113
to Narbonne N9
Perpignan N9


----------

